# Gurus, need your advice!!



## expat_sourabh (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear Expats,

I need your advice. 

I am having a job offer from Malaysian employer. The contract is for 1 year. I will be on employment pass for 2 yrs.

1. Is it easy to get job in Malaysia? Are the companies easy to find who can generate an EP and give job?
2. Can the EP be transferred on completion of the contract i.e 1yr; or the other company has to issue a new EP? 

Please help gurus.

Thanks


----------

